# Need help with CPT code - What CPT would be used



## debraj (May 21, 2009)

What CPT would be used for 24 hour urine collection for:
calcium, oxalate,citrate, magnesium, uric acid, pH, total volume, sodium, phosphorus, protein. ? Is there a panel code to use or would these charged out separately?

Welcome any help!

Thanks

Debra


----------



## Sue2424 (Jul 21, 2017)

*Wondering*

Just wondering if you ever got an answer on what code to use for 24hr urine for magnesium.  If you could help that would be great!


----------



## CodingKing (Jul 21, 2017)

Sue2424 said:


> Just wondering if you ever got an answer on what code to use for 24hr urine for magnesium.  If you could help that would be great!



Looking at the order pages from a few different labs the 24 hour urine for magnesium is just the 83735


----------

